# wanted: Find Max Core + Find Max Mem feature



## sersalpha (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd really like to see a feature that would allow one to run Find Max Core for an arbitrary amount of time and then automatically run Find Max Mem afterwards for the same amount of time. Being able to run both without intervention would be rad.


----------



## Frozen (Sep 14, 2004)

Lazy


----------



## Guden Oden (Sep 15, 2004)

It may be lazy yeah, but it would be useful.  OR, at least if the clock adjustment quit screwing with the mem speed when adjusting the core and other way around.

It may not be technically possible to completely lock down core/mem speed when fiddling with the other as they seemed to be tied together to some degree, but if atitool could remember the desired value for core speed when adjusting mem and keep it as close to that as possible it would be neat, since often my core speed has been lowered 10+ MHz after finishing with the memory overclock - and other way around. 

Cosmetic change I agree, but again, useful.


----------

